# Windows 10 Free Upgrade Available in 190 Countries Today



## telephone (Jul 29, 2015)

Article: Windows 10 Free Upgrade Available in 190 Countries Today

Windows 10 ISO: Download Windows 10 Disc Image (ISO File)


----------



## HBAndrei (Jul 29, 2015)

Had it for quite some time now, I do have to say I enjoy it more than Windows 7 and 8/8.1


----------



## KuJoe (Jul 29, 2015)

Now if only Microsoft would be willing to remove their blacklist of virtual display drivers from everything not HyperV I'll be happy.


----------



## fixidixi (Jul 29, 2015)

*@HBAndrei:*

*And why is that? I mean what is it to be specific that you enjoy in it compared to than 8.1? The anything more than the look&feel? I for one saw a performance increase even with my old laptop when I made the switch from 7 -> 8.1 and it wasnt just the old system-reinstall difference..*

*I fear that the *generalization* of the win api is going to cost for the desktop in terms on performance. í*


----------



## telephone (Jul 29, 2015)

Saw this in my RSS reader today, and couldn't resist:

​


----------



## wlanboy (Jul 30, 2015)

KuJoe said:


> Now if only Microsoft would be willing to remove their blacklist of virtual display drivers from everything not HyperV I'll be happy.



Second that.
Maybe I will kill my old Windows 7 PC in favor for Windows 10.
But I won't touch my Windows 8.1 working machine.


----------



## MannDude (Jul 30, 2015)

No interest in Windows 10 at all. (https://i.imgur.com/BsLARf3.jpg)


----------



## NetDepot-KH (Jul 30, 2015)

Got my backup laptop upgraded form Win7 to Win10. Not too bad but still love my Win 7 frankly speaking.


----------

